# Ontario Canada - been asked to testify in court



## Sunshine (Nov 25, 2002)

I am a trainer and have been asked to give an expert opinion in small claims court on the behaviour of a family's dogs. This is _*not*_ a dog bite incident. I would be required to do an in-home assessment on these dogs and would be presenting the findings on behalf of the dog owners. Anyone out there have experience in preparing the reports and process of small claims court? I would love some advice before I take on this prospective client. Thanks.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

No advice to give you but I hope this works out okay for the family.


----------



## Rosie (Oct 22, 2007)

Can we get an update? I don't imagine you can put anything in here until after the case, but when is it? Did you meet the dogs yet? I am giddy with curiosity since it isn't a dog bite case!!


----------

